# Fanes AM vs 301



## bikandy (10. März 2013)

Hallo,

hatte denn jemand schonmal die Möglichkeit (objektiv) ein Fanes AM und ein 301 zu testen? 
Wo liegen die Unterschiede/Vorteile? (--> Ollo?) 

Mich interessiert v.a. der Hinterbau. Obwohl das 301 im Laufe der MKs deutlich schluckfreudiger geworden ist, mag ich hier eigentlich ein "Sofafeeling", was ich mir vom Fanes AM verspreche(!?). Ich möchte beim Uphill aber keine Körner verschenken, weswegen ein 601 bzw. Fanes Enduro eher wegfallen.
Ich fahre ein 301 MK10, interessiere mich aber zunehmend für ein Fanes AM.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. März 2013)

Die Lösung: fahre das Fanes doch einfach Probe. Da du ja ein Mk10 hast kannst du den perfekten Vergleich für dich anstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (10. März 2013)

Habe ich am Gardasee auch vor, aber bis dahin ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit, welche man sich (unter uns Bike-Verrückten) ja gerne mit ein wenig Theorie verkürzt!


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Bei mir lag die Wahl zwischen 601 und Fanes...ich bin beide am Gardasee gefahren und bin bei der Fanes gelandet.


----------



## slash-sash (11. März 2013)

bikandy schrieb:


> mag ich hier eigentlich ein "Sofafeeling", was ich mir vom Fanes AM verspreche(!?).



Damit hast du dir die Frage m.Mn. nach schon selber beantwortet. Wenn du es plüschig magst, würde ich dir zum Fanes Enduro raten. Jeder, der es noch nie gefahren ist, ist erstaunt, wie leicht und schnell es sich bergauf treten lässt. Ich bin das AM noch nie gefahren, aber ich behaupte mal, dass der Sprung vom AM zum Enduro so dermaßen gering ausfällt, dass es irrelevant ist. Das Enduro fährt sich schon so super bergauf, dass du mit dem AM, sollte es noch besser hoch zurteten sein, gegen Lance Armstrong antreten könntest.
Um den Abstand (oder auch Vor-/Nachteile) des AM gegenüber dem Enduro mal in schriftform zu bekommen, schreib doch mal Ollo an. Der hat beide und kann dir da Näheres zu sagen. Zumal er sein Enduro auch mittels Teile so weit in die AM-Schiene gedrückt hat, dass das Enduro doch interessanter für dich sein könnte, als du jetzt zu denken vermagst.


----------



## ollo (11. März 2013)

@bikandy

wenn es doch so einfach wäre ..... mein 301 was ich bis vor kurzem hatte war ein MK 2 mit 115 mm (ich bin vor kurzem aber auch ein MK 11 gefahren), daher erst mal nur Mk2 vs Fanes AM vs Fanes ED 

Ein MK 11 landet vom Plüsch irgendwo zwischen Fanes AM und ED, die Fanes AM ist mit dem Rockschox Monarch R3C eher Marathonbike als AM, durch das verbauen eines DT Dämpfers ist es dann erst ein AM geworden. 

Die Enduro Fanes mit dem Vivid hat einen sehr Plüschigen, feinfühligen und schluckfreudigen Hinterbau ohne aber lästig zu wippen oder den Fahrer im Federweg versinken zu lassen. Je nach Einstellung, 170 mm oder 160 mm ist das Fahrwerk mal satt Plüschig oder Straffer, was auch wiederum die Tourentauglichkeit fördert. 

Mit einem Grundsätzlich Straffer abgestimmten Dämpfer z.B. BOS VIP R hat das Rad für 160/ 170 mm einen tollen Vortrieb und lädt noch mehr zum Spielen ein... apropos spielen, durch das eher im Bike sitzen verleitet das Fanes mehr zum spielen und gibt auch mehr "Fahrsicherheit", bester Indikator ist hier immer die Dame des Hauses, seit die Fanes im Hause ist, ist auch der Anspruch an die Trails gestiegen 

Die Enduroversion ist meiner Meinung nach das vielseitigere Bike, da es vom langen Touren (mit leichten Komponenten und Straffem Dämpfer) bis zum Bikepark Schreddern (Vivid und Fette Pneus) nutzbar ist und im leichten Aufbau gut unter 13 kg zu bekommen ist. Das AM wiederum ist eher die Variante Marathon bis super leicht mini mini Enduro mit knapp unter 13 kg (meine AM interpretation liegt bei 12,3 inkl. Tacho) . Hoffe der Schnee verkrümmelt sich bald und die AM kann mal zeigen was sie im Bikepark kann.

Wenn ich es recht überlege wäre die Fanes ED SL mit zwei Laufradsätzen und zwei unterschiedlichen Dämpfern das von bis Rad, ob das 301 MK 11 das kann ??? dafür hatte ich es zu kurz und nebenbei sagt mir die Geometrie des Fanes mehr zu als die des 301, da könnte es noch so vielseitig sein


----------



## bikandy (12. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Erfahrungsberichte!
Es scheint so, als müsste ich mir doch mal die Fanes Enduro genauer anschauen, obwohl ich mich davon eigentlich schon verabschiedet habe. Das 301 habe ich momentan mit Muddy Mary und FA  und Syntace-LRS (also durchaus AM-tauglich) mit 12,5kg aufgebaut, entsprechend leicht fährt es sich natürlich den Berg hoch. Evtl. wäre auch ein etwas schwerer aufgebautes Fanes Enduro (v.1) als Zweitrad denkbar?!?


----------



## ollo (13. März 2013)

obwohl die Enduro schwerer war / ist, war es insgesamt ein besseres Fahrgefühl zum 301, was auch auf längeren Touren anhielt. Wenn Du nicht wüsstest was das Rad wiegt wärst Du verblüfft wie gut es sich fährt und das Gewicht rückt etwas in den Hintergrund (mal abgesehen das der Bikebergsteiger das wieder in den Vordergrund rückt) ..... auch wenn ich beim Aufbau der Fanes AM  penibel aufs Gewicht geachtet habe um nur durch den Laufrad Tausch 2 unterschiedlichen Räder zu haben, fahre ich den gut 1Kg schwereren AM Aufbau lieber.

Fahr einfach auch die Enduro Probe (am besten mit Lyrik, die Totem ist zu viel) und dann schau wie Dein persönliches Empfinden für das jeweilige Bike ist..... ein Pauschal "das das besser ist als jenes oder dieses" ist eher suboptimal


----------



## jaques89 (17. März 2013)

http://www.*******.info/avatar8.jpgDa du ja ein Mk10 hast kannst du den perfekten Vergleich für dich anstellen.


----------



## bikandy (17. März 2013)

Wäre denn ein Fanes Enduro eine (sinnvolle) Ergänzung zu einem (eher tourigen) 301, um auch ab und an in den Park zu gehen?


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2013)

Also, um es nur im Park zu benutzen, fände ich das Enduro nicht sinnvoll. Da gibt's andere günstigere, bessere etc. Bikes; um es ausschließlich im Park zu benutzen. Ich benutze das Fanes als Enduro, also für heimische Touren ( Schw. Alb/ Schwarzwald), aber auch für Enduro-Touren in Livigno z.B. mit anschließendem Parkabschluß. oder halt eben für nen Wochenende Park-Session.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass du mit einem Fanes so gut wie alles machen kannst; je nach Aufbau. Natürlich immer mit ein paar Abstrichen. Du wirst damit berghoch nicht mit Lado Fumic mithalten können (trotz des absolut wippfreien Hinterbaus) und bergab auch nicht mir Greg Minnar, aber um ein Bike für (fast) alles zu haben, eignet sich das Fanes hervorragend. Mir wäre der Abstand des tourenlastigen 301 und das Fanes zu dicht an einander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (17. März 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Du wirst damit berghoch nicht mit Lado Fumic mithalten können (trotz des absolut wippfreien Hinterbaus) und bergab auch nicht mir Greg Minnar,




Ich finde aber das kein anderes Bike beides besser kann


----------



## bikandy (17. März 2013)

Ok, ich werde sicher kein Fanes nur für den Bike Park kaufen, das ist klar. Ich denke aber, dass das Fanes sicher ne Menge Spass macht und (mal so ausgedrückt) wegen des etwas schwereren Aufbaus eine willkommene Abwechslung zum 301 sein könnte 

Eigentlich sollte ich inzwischen den Titel in " Fanes Enduro und 301" ändern?!?


----------



## ollo (17. März 2013)

für mich einer der Gründe mein 301 nach 6 Jahren zu verkaufen war, das es zwar leichter war wie mein Fanes Enduro und auch nur eine Ticken leichter wie die Fanes Allmountain, erstaunter war ich allerdings das selbst 70-80 Km Touren am Gardasee mit dem gut 2,5 Kg schweren Fanes Enduro angenehmer waren als mit dem 301, Bergan wie Bergab ...... und das 301 hat im Lauf der Jahre von CC bis Bikepark herhalten müßen und es hält immer noch  

Mit der Fanes ist die passendere Geometrie für mich mehr in der Vordergrund gerückt als das Gewicht und selbst mit dem leichten Übergewicht bin ich unwesentlich Langsamer unterwegs als mit dem 301 ..... das Enduro werde ich selten den Berg Hochschleppen und es eher für härtere Touren einsetzen inkl. Bikepark. Letztendlich bekomme ich durch den Tausch von Dämpfer und Laufrädern noch ein etwas schweres Super AM hin, falls ich mal Lust auf Allmountaintour mit 170 mm Federweg habe, aber wozu, die Fanes AM steht ja bereit und die 150 mm sind für das überwiegende passend.    


Also Probefahren und entscheiden was das passendere Rad ist, nicht das bessere, gut sind beide Marken ....... ich komme leider nicht mehr drauf was "der gute " mal zitiert hat, es traf das ganze 100% Neutral auf den Punkt


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2013)

Rines schrieb:


> Ich finde aber das kein anderes Bike beides besser kann




Genau das wollte ich damit sagen Das Fanes ist halt bergab besser und damit hast du noch Reserven, um vernünftig wieder berghoch zu kommen. Die geile Geo und der wippfreie Hinterbau sind halt ne Macht.


----------



## bikandy (17. März 2013)

Also was ich bei Ollo rauslese: Fanes und 301 können durchaus zusammen leben.
Mit der Zeit werde ich sicherlich eine Präferenz für das eine oder andere Bike entwickeln und wissen wo die Reise hingeht... bis dahin vergeht noch etwas Zeit
Mal sehen, evtl. rufe ich morgen bei Jürgen an fragt mal nach der Lieferzeit für ein V.1 in schwarz mit Marzocchi-Gabel und Vivid Dämpfer


----------



## ollo (18. März 2013)

klar können die das .... weiß gar nicht wer immer sagt das Verschiedene Marken nicht nebeneinander existieren können und auch ihre Berechtigung haben, für jeden ist doch immer was dabei und für die die sich mal vergriffen haben...... na ja, einer ist immer dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (19. März 2013)

bikandy schrieb:


> Also was ich bei Ollo rauslese: Fanes und 301 können durchaus zusammen leben.



Naja, schon man kann aber auch herauslesen: das Fanes ist das bessere Bike für bergab sowie auch für bergauf!
Ich bin selbst eine Zeit lang ein 301 gefahren, kenne viele Leute mit 301 und keines davon ist meiner Erfahrung nach besser bergauf gegangen als das Fanes... Gerade was den Nicht-Trage-Bereich angeht, wird das bisschen Mehrgewicht locker durch die bessere Tretbarkeit aufgewogen...

Sofafeeling, Staubsauger oder superplüschig finde ich hingegen das Fanes (mit Monarch) nicht. Das gibt immer soviel Federweg her, wie man gerade braucht: es fühlt (überspitzt gesagt) sich bei 50kmh und großen Steinen gleich an, wie bei 4kmh über ein paar Wurzeln.


----------



## bikandy (19. März 2013)

Ich werde mir nun das Fanes mit Vivid zulegen. Vielleicht klappt es mit der Lieferung noch bis zum Mai am Gardasee


----------



## xTr3Me (28. März 2013)

soweit ich das hier herauslese ist das wippen des hinterbaus hauptsächlich vom dämpfer abhängig, also mit einem eher zähen dämpfer wie den monarch bleibt der hinterbau im uphill ruhig, wie schaut es dann beim vivid air aus? muss ich da hier die lowspeed druckstufe zuknallen damit der hinterbau ruhig bleibt? oder beim rp23, braucht man hier die PP funktion?


----------



## rsem (28. März 2013)

Ich fahr im fanes den Roco air WC, der ist bergauf absolut ruhig und 
bergab der knaller. Luftdruck muß allerdings genau passen.


----------



## slash-sash (28. März 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> soweit ich das hier herauslese ist das wippen des hinterbaus hauptsächlich vom dämpfer abhängig, also mit einem eher zähen dämpfer wie den monarch bleibt der hinterbau im uphill ruhig, wie schaut es dann beim vivid air aus? muss ich da hier die lowspeed druckstufe zuknallen damit der hinterbau ruhig bleibt? oder beim rp23, braucht man hier die PP funktion?



Nein!!! Es ist der Verdienst des Hinterbaus des Fanes, der so wippneutral ist, nicht der Dämpfer. In allen 3 Dämpfern, die ich im Fanes hatte (RP23, Rocco Air und Vivid Air) brauchst du weder eine Plattform o.ä.!


----------



## Piefke (28. März 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Nein!!! Es ist der Verdienst des Hinterbaus des Fanes, der so wippneutral ist, nicht der Dämpfer.


Genau so ist es. Deshalb habe ich den Roco TST coil auch gegen einen WC coil getauscht, weil ich das TST nie benutzen musste.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. März 2013)

Also bei einem Mitfahrer habe ich den Hinterbau der Fanes mal beobachtet. Ohne PP habe ich minimale Bewegungen gesehen, mit war der Hinterbau dann komplett ruhig. Weiß aber nicht mit wie viel SAG und welchen Einstellungen da gefahren wurde, war auch ein Monarch. Keine Ahnung wie da das PP Pendant zu Fox heißt. 
Aber das Fanes ist schon durchaus interessant, ein Hinterbau bei dem man nicht ständig das PP ein und ausschalten muss hätte was. Beim 301 ist es so, dass man zwar ohne fahren kann ohne dabei Seekrank zu werden, aber mit der PP Funktion ist der Hinterbau deutlich ruhiger, bergauf auf Asphalt sogar völlig ruhig ohne jegliche Bewegungen. Bergab ohne PP gibt der Dämpfer meiner Meinung nach zu viel Federweg frei, dadurch fühlt sich der Hinterbau zwar sehr fluffig an, aber man muss die Zugstufe etwas schneller als sonst einstellen, damit man auch den Beginn des Federwegs aktiv nutzt. Das ist aber auch Meckern auf hohem Niveau, bis ich das so feststellen konnte musste ich das Rad auch ein halbes Jahr fahren.


----------



## zec (28. März 2013)

Ich fahre in meinem Fanes Enduro den Roco Air TST mit 30% Sag. Bergauf stelle ich den TST-Schalter gerne auf die "Climb-Stellung". Das weniger um ein Wippen zu verhindern (welches, wie bereits von anderen genannt, im Sitzen quasi nicht vorhanden ist), sondern um weniger Sag zu bekommen - damit der Sitzwinkel angenehm steil bleibt. Wobei ich aber bisher noch nie kontrolliert habe, ob diese Maßnahme wirklich bergauf das Einsinken auf 30% Sag verhindert. Könnte also auch nur ein Placeboeffekt sein ;-) .


----------



## ollo (29. März 2013)

@zec
ich denke mal im SAG wirst Du trotzdem "hängen" nur das die langsamen Bewegungen eingebremst werden, ich würde es mal als fest zuschaltbare Lowspeed Druckstufe bezeichnen. 

 @xTr3Me

selbst mit einem auf 35% SAG eingestellten Vivid Air ist der Hinterbau an meinem Enduro erstaunlich ruhig (so um die 4mm Bewegung) , ruhiger als z.B. an der Fanes AM mit DT Swiss Dämpfer, der hat schon mehr mehr Bewegung, mit dem Monarch ist es dann auch wieder weniger, dafür ist der Hinterbau dann aber auch insgesamt unsensibler.  Bei meinem Alt 301 MK 2 bewegten sich die Hebel auch auf ebener strecke, beim Mk 4 meiner Frau ist alles ruhig und wenn eine Unebenheit von unten kam, kurzes zucken und fertig (beide noch mit dem DT Dämpfer) ..... beide Systeme egal ob 301 oder Fanes, sehr ausgereift, ja ja wirklich" Meckern" auf hohem Niveau


----------



## xTr3Me (29. März 2013)

Ich hab das MK10 und mein Kommentar bezog sich auf eben diese Version, die alten mit DT Dämpfer fand ich auch bescheiden. Im SAG hängt das 301 bergauf übrigens kein Stück, es zieht sich sogar ein wenig raus.

Bis zu welcher Version wurden eigentlich kürzere Sattelrohre angeboten? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass man 20 mm kürzere Sattelrohre im Bestellprozess auswählen konnte. Aktuell bietet Alutech nur ein nachträgliches Einkürzen der Sattelrohre um maximal 12 mm an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. März 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich hab das MK10 und mein Kommentar bezog sich auf eben diese Version, die alten mit DT Dämpfer fand ich auch bescheiden. Im SAG hängt das 301 bergauf übrigens kein Stück, es zieht sich sogar ein wenig raus.
> 
> Bis zu welcher Version wurden eigentlich kürzere Sattelrohre angeboten? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass man 20 mm kürzere Sattelrohre im Bestellprozess auswählen konnte. Aktuell bietet Alutech nur ein nachträgliches Einkürzen der Sattelrohre um maximal 12 mm an.




Ich meinte den Kollegen ZEC mit dem im SAG hängen, nicht das MK 10  ...... 

Kürzen der Sattelrohre ... puh maximal bis zur V2 meine ich (meine Frau hat ein M mit S sattelrohr aus der Signatur Serie) . Weiter runter kürzen wird wohl eng mit passenden Sattelklemmen


----------



## xTr3Me (29. März 2013)

Jetzt reden wir ein wenig aneinander vorbei, egal.  

Hm V2 also, na mal sehen .. was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## zec (29. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ich denke mal im SAG wirst Du trotzdem "hängen" nur das die langsamen Bewegungen eingebremst werden, ich würde es mal als fest zuschaltbare Lowspeed Druckstufe bezeichnen.


Eine Lowspeed Druckstufe ist das TST auf jeden Fall. Beim ersten Aufsitzen in der "Climb-Stellung" federt der Dämpfer aber auf jeden Fall weniger weit ein. Ob das nun auch auf Dauer so bleibt, habe ich aber noch nie kontrolliert. Hmm, werde dem mal nachgehen.


----------

